# La Pavoni Jolly Doser Coffee Grinder



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello,

I'm quite a newbie, but have now upgraded to a Gaggia Classic, and need to do the same for my Krups grinder.

I've been on the look out for an MC2 for circa £80, but not got one yet. Had half thought I'd waited for the grind off, but suspect at my price point the MC2 is prob obvious.

Anyway, I've also been watching a couple on ebay, but still don't have a good idea of what is good, and for what price (apart from the MC2). I've seen a La Pavoni Jolly, and wondered how people rated it, esp in comparison to the MC2. It is about 100 now, but only a couple of hours to go!

Thanks for any info!

Jon


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

No idea about the la pavoni grinders - but honestly if you name the exact perfect grinder you want (bar electronic on demand commercial units) and I guarantee you'll pick one up for £150.

What I'd go for is a la cimbali junior - all the hype of a mazzer and a lot better grinder to live with, I've seen plenty of these go for less than £100 and if you we're being really picky an SJ for £100 isn't that hard.


----------

